# Converting a masterbuilt analog electric to a cold smoker



## spudgunman (May 22, 2016)

I got a lot of info from this site, here is my submission back with a little video that I didnt see anyone else create.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 23, 2016)

Nice job!

That's a great mod!

Al


----------



## spudgunman (May 25, 2016)

thanks


----------



## lovethemeats (May 26, 2016)

That is a cool mod. Video a plus.


----------

